# In welchem Level-Bereich von Wrath of the Lich King befindet sich Euer Held gerade?



## Shadaim (21. November 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, in welchem Level-Bereich von Wrath of the Lich King sich Euer aktueller WoW-Held gerade befindet.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Herdosratos (21. November 2008)

*FIRST* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider abstimmung was blöd mit einem lvl....^^
2 level wären sinnvoler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (21. November 2008)

Bin Level 71 ,aber das leveln macht mr leider keinen Spaß
und Leute für Instanzen finde ich nie (Utgarde Nexus, etc.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarfi75 (21. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Bin Level 71 ,aber das leveln macht mr leider keinen Spaß
> und Leute für Instanzen finde ich nie (Utgarde Nexus, etc.)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leveln macht Dir keinen Spaß? hm ... falsches Spiel
Die findest keine Leute für Instanzen? hm .... unglaublich

Du machst irgend etwas falsch und solltest Dir ein anderes Spiel suchen


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2008)

Natürlich schon 80.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das lvln hat einen riesen Spass gemacht durch die langen Questreihen mit ihren doch teiles recht coolen Storys. Werde natürlich alle Gebiete die ich noch nicht gesehen habe (und das sind ein paa) auch noch durch questen. In den Gebieten in denen ich bis jetzt war habe ich aber alle möglichen Quest gemacht und hab natürlich in allen den Erfolg für die Quests.


----------



## m0rg0th (21. November 2008)

Bin am Montag 73 geworden und habe bis jetzt Pause gemacht und einen Twink gespielt (nein, kein Todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Heute werd ich wohl wieder mit meinem Main weiterspielen, vor allem wenn sich eine Gruppe für Burg Utgarde findet, die ich noch nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## Skelettron (21. November 2008)

gestern abend bin ich lvl 75 geworden und hab alles im fjord und in der tundra gemacht plus die beiden inis ein paar mal. heut nachmittag gehts in die drachenöde. kann nur sagen das questen macht richtig spass. erledige jede quest die ich finden kann mit freude. neben bei hab ich nen todesritter aus dem startgebiet rausgequestet und ist nun lvl60. aber leider bleibt neben einer 40 stunden woche und dem rl wenig zeit zum spielen.


----------



## RazZerrR (21. November 2008)

Bei dem unteren : Die aktuelle buffed-Umfrage: jetzt abstimmen

kommt man zu einer anderen Umfrage!!


----------



## Arthasis (21. November 2008)

Todesritter, momentan Lvl 74

Sollte mich beeilen bis 80, denn ein Nerf ist schon so gut wie sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge (21. November 2008)

OK, ich bin ein Nerd und hab mir für WOTLK ne Woche Überstundenfrei gegönnt. Trotzdem und trotz der Tatsache daß ich dem aktuellen Todesritter-Hype ne Absage erteilt habe und mich erst mal auf meinen Main konzentriert hab ist dieser erst Level 76. Leider macht mein Rechner Zicken und hat mich schon einige Stunden gekostet. Sonst wär ich auch schon weiter.

Kann bisher aber ein sehr positives Fazit ziehen. Zwar sind die Startgebiete trotz der Aufstockung auf deren zwei wieder genauso überlaufen wie die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel zum BC-Start, aber die Server laufen diesmal wesentlich stabiler. Auch die Gebiete und neuen Inzen sind optisch sehr gelungen und die Quests recht originell und nicht ganz so Farm-lastig.


----------



## DerMavgier (21. November 2008)

die neues quests sind einfach zu genial und die landschaften sind dermaßen ggut gelungen das ich überhaupt nicht aus gebieten raus will xD
das questen macht mir spaß wie noch nie und wann ich lvl 80 bin mir total egal, hauptsache alles gesehn und gemacht


----------



## Isador87 (21. November 2008)

Ich stehe mit meinem Mage (Main) gerade in der Tundra mit Level 73. Habe so ca. 30-50% XP. Warum ich "noch" Tundra stehe? Ganz einfach, ich habe erst den "Fjord komplett umrundet", sprich dort alle, bis auf 2 verbuggte, Quests gemacht. Nun bin ich mit der Hälfte der Tundra durch. Aber der Fjord ist Design-Technisch viel schöner ^^!

Mein 2. höchter Char, der Deathknight, steht mit knackigen 60 noch in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Ich level erst meinen Mage und ab und an vieleicht 1 Level am DK aber so richtig erst später... Nichts desto Trotz macht der DK riesig Spass, nur Outland nicht... hehe


----------



## Zanryu (21. November 2008)

am Montag, dem 17.11. wurd mein DK als Serverfirst 80

leider hab ich viele qs net gemacht, und werd die mit meinen twinks ausgiebig nachholn


----------



## Chalis (21. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Bin Level 71 ,aber das leveln macht mr leider keinen Spaß
> und Leute für Instanzen finde ich nie (Utgarde Nexus, etc.)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn du keine leute findest für die INI's dann würde ich mir überlegen ob ich meine Gilde weschseln sollte...

in unsere Gilde sind jeden tag mindestens 2 gruppen in INI's


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

ich bin grad 72 geworden und grade in der tundra fertg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und bin gestern in die drachenöde gegangen, wollt mal fragen is es besser in den fjord oder in die drachenöde ? 

also naja zum Thema!! ^^ 

find die gebiete sehr sehr schön und es macht eigenlich spaß zu lvln hab ich mir schlimmer vorgesteltt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 

und noch ich muss blizzard ein GROßES lob geben das die server so gut laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ok schöen tag noch und bb 


MfG 
Raheema/steffen


----------



## Suten (21. November 2008)

Also ich denke ich werde heute abend 76 muss aber auch sagen queste ganz chillig die gebiete ab. Habe zurzeit Boreanische Tundra & den Heulender Fjord komplett fertig durch gequestet und habe ca 80% von gebiet des Grizzlyhuegels fertig.


----------



## Hexold (21. November 2008)

74 und 10%...
um wieviel uhr wird der podcast eigentlich aufgenommen?


----------



## Firun (21. November 2008)

Tja ich kann mich irgendwie mal gar nicht entscheiden welche Klasse ich denn Spielen möchte, Schurke-Paladin-Hexenmeister, sie sind nun alle auf 71  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur mit dieser Taktik werde ich noch ein halbes Jahr benötigen bis alle  drei Charaktere auf 80 sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosebi (21. November 2008)

Noch 71, aber heute sollte es 72 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahrtoon (21. November 2008)

Mit meinem Main Char ,Zwerg Pala (Prot Skillung), bin ich momentan 73.
Da ich aber nun Wochende habe und gerade vonner Arbeit komme hoffe ich ihn
heute Nacht auf 75-76 und bis Sonntag vieleicht schon auf 80 zu haben, da
es nur ne Sache der Mühe ist. (Habe heute und morgen eh nicht viel vor)

Meine Twinks Dümpeln auf 31-60 rum, darunter auch mein DK.
By the Way, es sind alles Zwerge alle auf Mannoroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich halte Zwerge einfach für die coolste Rasse in allen HighFantasy /Fantasy Geschichten, aber
das nur am rande.

Ich finde das lvln in Northend zwar auch mühsam, aber das liegt eher an der ProtSkillung,
mein vorteil ist ebend das ich als Schutzpala so gut wie alles alleine machen kann, auch
wenn ich gerne mit anderen lvl.

Ein Problem im Instanz Bereich seh ich auch nich, war mit 70 instant Nexus tanken,
und gruppen finden sich auf unserem Realm auch genug.

Also ich find Wrath einfach geil und das lvln is wie immer ne sache
wie man sich reinhängt.

Stupides durchquesten macht denke ich am meisten spaß, man sieht viel, hat nen geiles feeling
mit anderen zusammen sogar noch besser und es geht schnell.



___________

Wollte noch was zu der Umfrage an sich anmerken, es stört mich einfach nurnoch das eine
Möglichkeit für - Ich spiele kein WoW gegeben wird.
Ich denke dieser Button passt Null (0), die Leute die es spielen voten sicher nicht da,
und leute die WoW nicht spielen hat eine Umfrage nicht zu interessieren bis auf Ihr Ergebniss vieleicht.

Lasst das Teil doch einfach mal weg.

_____________

So long, haut rein und grüße von Mannoroth


----------



## René93 (21. November 2008)

Leider bin ich noch 71 jedoch ändert sich das heute. Ich kann nur ein paar Stunden (2 einhalb) spielen. Naja jetzt ist Wochenende da leg ich los! 80 ich komme!


----------



## Georan (21. November 2008)

71 mim DK


----------



## EisblockError (21. November 2008)

Ich gehöre vllt zu den wenigen, die BC viel schöner fanden. Ok Manche Gebiete wie Shadowmoonvalley waren blöd, aber die Quests waren einfach und die Gebiete übersichtlich. Ich habe keine Lust immer einen weiten Weg zu den Quests zu machen, und manche garnicht zu finden. Die Drachenöde jetzt ist schön, nur mir gefallen die Gryzzlyhügel nicht. Ich könnte noch ein bissle im fiord und in der Tundra questen weil ich am Realesetag viele quests nciht amchen kann, doch darauf habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (21. November 2008)

Meine Hexe ist Lvl 72 und steuert langsam auf die 73 zu.


----------



## Maine- (21. November 2008)

in moment auf 74 hab aber mal 75 angekreuzt da ich nurnoch 100000ep brauche^^


mein dudu ist auf 70^^ bleibt da auch erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und farmt in mom auf der insel gold^^

mein dk ist 63 und der wird denk ich auch erstma auf 70 gebracht um g zu machen nebenbei halt^^


----------



## Galdos (21. November 2008)

Gerade 77 geworden, hoffe bis Ende nächster Woche 80 zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber da meine Gilde sowieso fast nur aus Feierabend-Spielern besteht (und noch nicht so weit sind), habe ich dann noch genug Zeit, alle möglichen Quests abzuschließen, bevor die Heroic- und Raidinstanzen anstehen.


----------



## Tentu (21. November 2008)

Spiele leider noch nicht so Lange  Momentan 36er Pala und 53 Schurken ^^


----------



## Ronas (21. November 2008)

Ich bin momentan Level 74, was auch dem Durchschnitt in meiner Gilde entspricht.
Die ein oder andere Ausnahme in meiner Gilde oder FL ist auch schon 78-80 aber ich genieße lieber in Ruhe die Gebiete und lese die Questtexte anstatt mich so dort durchzuhetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Ronas


----------



## Lefrondon (21. November 2008)

Siehe auch in meiner sig... levele atm 2 chars absolut gleichzeitig...
Atm 61 Priest und 59 Todesritter.


----------



## Mendranis (22. November 2008)

Sers zusammen , 
mein Todesritter , den ich auch als Main-Char spiele , befindet sich derzeit auf der Stufe 74 und ist kurz vor 75.
Das leveln macht mir großen Spaß , die Quest sind sehr abweckslungsreich , sowie schön und meist spannend gehalten.
Die Startgebiete habe ich beide nacheinander , angefangen mit dem Heulenden Fjord , gemacht.
Die Instanzen finde ich super , auch wenn ich bisher erst Burg Utgarde und den Nexus gesehen habe , doch ich finde es Klasse das die Instanzen so schön kurz und dennoch Eindrucksvoll gestaltet sind , denn so haben auch Spieler wie ich , die nicht wirklich "viel" Zeit unter der Woche haben , Spaß.

Der Todesritter ist sehr gelungen , das solo leveln macht einfach nur riesen Spaß und das Tanken in Instanzen klappt Asstrein.

MfG Vertarus


----------



## FreyasErbin (22. November 2008)

Meine Schattenpriesterin hat in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag Level 80 erreicht. Ich habe bis auf Eiskrone alle Gebiete durchgequestet. Mir gefallen am meisten die Gebiete der heulende Fjord und die Sturmgipfel.
Meinen Twink habe ich voll vernachlässigt, die Schamanin ist grad auf Level 67, aber das wird irgendwann nachgeholt.

Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen, daß in meinem buffed Profil immer noch steht, daß meine Priesterin Level 74 sei. Der Blasc Profiler funktioniert wohl nicht richtig. Jedenfalls überträgt er die Charakterdaten nicht mehr.


----------



## crizzle (22. November 2008)

jojo        ich bin 78.. morgen mal halbes level in sturmblabla machen.. und dann nächsten tage weiterhin in sturmblabla bis 80 leveln ;-)


----------



## Avalanche (22. November 2008)

Hexold schrieb:


> 74 und 10%...
> um wieviel uhr wird der podcast eigentlich aufgenommen?



Was für ein Podcast?


----------



## Yiraja (22. November 2008)

dwarfi75 schrieb:


> Leveln macht Dir keinen Spaß? hm ... falsches Spiel
> Die findest keine Leute für Instanzen? hm .... unglaublich
> 
> Du machst irgend etwas falsch und solltest Dir ein anderes Spiel suchen



ich zock frostwolf da find ich au nie leute wenn überhaupt ne wotlk ini dann mit gilde ~~


----------



## Stevegrde (22. November 2008)

Mein Main, Gnomenmagier seines Zeichens ist jetzt 77 und ich kann nur sagen, ich gehöre zu den Leuten die den XP Balken vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das
Addon ist meines erachtens nach rundum gelungen, wunderschöne Landschaften, sehr einfallsreiche Quests, coole neue Ideen. Hab Ihn aller Ruhe
die boreanische Tundra, den heulenden Fjord, die Grizzlyhügel und die Drachenöde durchgespielt, fleissig die Achivements dort gesammelt und werde 
mir jetzt Zul'Drak zur Gemüte führen. Hoffe das die Reihe der coolen Quests nicht abreisst...


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

nur 72 )= hab aber auch 3 tage spaeter begonnen.


----------



## Ghuld0n (22. November 2008)

75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will aber auch jede Instanz während des Levelns besuchen und das Gruppensuchen dauert manchmal etwas...


----------



## Dante_Dragon (22. November 2008)

*Hust* 65  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mein Schamy auf 74 gebracht und dann gemerkt das ich gar kein Bock mehr auf den habe ^^. naja dann auf meinem wari gererollt (lvl zu beginn des rerolls 57)


----------



## russka360 (23. November 2008)

lv75    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nowinchki (23. November 2008)

77...endlich kann ich fliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AndreasM (24. November 2008)

Level 77 ist mein werter Def Krieger. Macht bisher sehr viel Spaß, in den Inis zu leveln, aber auch das Questen macht höllischen Spaß. Aktuell bin ich grad in Zul'Drak unterwegs und werde wohl entweder dort oder in Sholazar auf 80 kommen. Damit habe ich dann auf alle Fälle noch Teile von Sholazar und dazu die komplette Tundra, Icecrown und Stormy Peaks offen, um schön Gold zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Apropos Farmen: Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der das Berufehochskillen dieses Mal deutlich weniger nervig findet als mit BC?


----------

